# King Aodhan's Speech in Island at the Axis of the World (SPOILERS)



## SirCharles (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

In the first adventure after the Coaltongue debacle, there is a section where King Aodhan makes a speech to some people of Risur. I whipped up a short speech that people can use if you'd like. The text says his speech lasts 5 minutes but this probably won't take you 5 minutes to read out loud (unless you speak slowly and add some dramatic pauses). 

I intentionally left out the part where the King mentions he intends to marry a Danoran. Knowing how sharp my players are, I worry that they will immediately connect that the King will marry "the tiefling on the front of the book!" (Lya) who they meet soon after this speech. I wouldn't put it past my players to ask her outright when they meet her at the RHC headquarters either. So, I'm leaving that out. Feel free to throw a sentence or two in there about that if you'd like; I just don't think it will be best for my group. 

What I added instead was the mention of the King's wife (I made up a name since none was given, as far as I know), which should remind my players that he is single and currently without a Queen. I recommend a dramatic pause during the speech so it can really sink in for my group. Then, when Lya mentions their planned marriage at the end of the adventure, my players will more likely have a "WTF?!" rather than an "Duh, we knew that was going to happen" moment. 

I also threw in a line about his father fighting in the 2nd Yerasol War, just to give Aodhan a little more depth for my group. 

Feel free to modify this as you see fit. Hopefully this gives people something to read or a draft to create their own speeches.


----------



## ve4grm (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice! I personally gave a summary of what they heardduring the speech, as I dislike monologuing excessively, but this is great for those that like to do so.

I'd point out one thing, when you say how Danorans are considered to be cursed and unnatural. If you're referring to the dead magic area, then no worries. If you're referring to the Tieflings, note that not all Danorans are tieflings. For example, the human mine foreman that you meet when you reach Axis Island.

As for the "marry a Danoran" line, well, since it's a pdf, I just didn't show my players the cover of the book. I think my group would have been more likely to assume the tiefling on the cover was an enemy, anyways, rather than Lya or the future queen. Different groups, I guess.

Nice work, again!


----------



## Falkus (Oct 21, 2011)

Ooooh, nice job with that speech! I like it! Alas, I already completed the first adventure; so I won't be able to use it 

I think I'll post it on the Obsidian Portal page though, for reference 

Thanks!


----------



## SirCharles (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks! Actually, the cursed and unnatural bit is actually mentioned in the adventure book by Aodhan in the speech summary.


----------

